# How to treat fungus in a planted tank?



## druxboyz (Aug 9, 2004)

To treat fungus on my molly, i would have to put her in a salt bath. I dont think my plants will like the salt, so, what are the options to curing my molly's fungus?

if a salt bath is the way to go, how many teaspoons per liter? i searched for salt bath concentrations and time frames, but none of them are really straight forward. I have no hospital tank, so plant friendly medicines would need to be used or a salt dip. thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I suggest PimaFix or salt treatment. I use both of these methods before with no adverse effects to my plants.


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

My Discus got fungus from one itty bitty tetra that carried it into the tank. Learning to quarantine the hard way.

I have successfully used Jungle labs Fungus cure. No harm to plants or shrimp and it actually seems to kill GSA a little bit. It clears up the fungus in just a few days, but I treated for 2 weeks with a 50% water change in between each dose. Lastly I filtered with carbon for a day or so to extract any left over meds.

Prima-fix and melafix is also worth a try. It is appealing to me since it is a "natural" remedy, but if the condition is advanced I just go straight to the meds. Natural remedies IMO are better suited for minor cases or preventative measures.


----------

